# HelmetCam gum removal



## Ekka (Feb 11, 2007)

Using 25m telescopic tower.

The joint is wire infested beneath us.

Then the wind got up making it a bigger bugger!

Yeah yeah, a few no no's but hey, I had to leave something in!

Around 6min and 29mb WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/kingstongum.wmv


----------



## Big A (Feb 11, 2007)

cool vid, reminds me of my line clearance days, BTW what camera set-up do you use?


----------



## beezer (Feb 11, 2007)

Is that lift mounted on the back of the truck? Is it like a JLG lift or is it an actual crane?


----------



## Ekka (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a bucket truck, telescopic 25m.

Helcam, I use a 580 resi bullet cam with mic which gets fed back into a camel pack that has my digi camcorder. I have a remote on/off switch (LANC) so I just click and it shoots and click again and it stops ... a little flashing LED is either red or green. When it starts flashing rapidly I have less than 5mins tape left. SONY, bloody smart stuff.


----------



## beezer (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, just never seen one like that around here, thanks.


----------



## GLM (Feb 12, 2007)

Cools vids EKKA, sound track could not be better     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curtis James (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow you got some cool gadgets. I have never tossed any brush over a three phase either. that appeared close. I wasn't there though. awesome.


----------



## Ekka (Feb 17, 2007)

Curtis James said:


> Wow you got some cool gadgets. I have never tossed any brush over a three phase either. that appeared close. I wasn't there though. awesome.



We had the height but the wind sure helped. lol Trouble was there were also service drops from that pole going to the two houses across the road!  Was a real biarch spot.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice work in a tight spot. Lot of trust in that second man in the air with that saw screaming so close. Always good to see nice teamwork.


----------

